# No cypress mulch



## james.w (Aug 31, 2010)

It is impossible to find cypress mulch any where other than the pet stores in las vegas. Is there something else I could use that would be easier to get my hands on in larger amounts than what the pet stores have. 

Thanks


----------



## Nessie (Aug 31, 2010)

I use coconut husk. Seems to work well, holds moisture well, and has yet to show any signs of mold. I get mine from a local reptile store, it is a large brick. I use roughly 1/8 of the bale to fill my 4x2x2' enclosure with about 6-12" of substrate and it costs me about $30. I am in Canada but I am sure you have it in the states as I have heard others say they use it too.


----------



## Beazer (Aug 31, 2010)

If somebody could come up with a good substrate/soil with different densities and isnt harsh on the environment (I am not sure how many cypress trees fall to the mulch demands or how its gone about), they would make bank lol.
Try looking online at boas and balls if they are still around. I believe they carry even the twice milled cypress and its rather cheap for a HUGE bag.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## slideaboot (Aug 31, 2010)

Beazer said:


> If somebody could come up with a good substrate/soil with different densities and isnt harsh on the environment (I am not sure how many cypress trees fall to the mulch demands or how its gone about), they would make bank lol.
> Try looking online at boas and balls if they are still around. I believe they carry even the twice milled cypress and its rather cheap for a HUGE bag.
> 
> -Jon DeLong




It's awesome that they have it, but unless you live locally, shipping costs are HUGE--even buying in bulk. 

Eco-earth (the compressed coconut husk) is the best substrate I could find that didn't cost an arm and a leg to get shipped. In fact, I just got 12 bricks, shipped, for 34 dollars. Granted, I use at least 3 bricks per enclosure, but with proper spot cleaning and rotation of the substrate, I get my money's worth out of it.


----------



## james.w (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah boasandballs has it but it will cost me $165 in shipping for 20 bags. I may have found a local tortoise breeder that has some. I'm just waiting for a call back from them. If they don't I will look into the coconut. thanks


----------



## redlizard5 (Aug 31, 2010)

T :bajo ry a garden supply store,That is where i purchase mine


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 31, 2010)

I use a mixture of cypress, kiln dried pine (horse bedding), coco fiber, top soil and moss.


...Jefroka


----------



## james.w (Aug 31, 2010)

redlizard5 said:


> T :bajo ry a garden supply store,That is where i purchase mine



where are you located at??


----------



## james.w (Aug 31, 2010)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-Garden-Center-Landscaping-Supplies/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xh0Zar93/R-100348885/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-Garde ... ogId=10053</a><!-- m -->

i found this stuff .. is it safe to use??


----------



## eddyjack (Aug 31, 2010)

I have only used the coconut fiber. I really like it though. It does hold moisture, I have not had any problem with mold and it is relatively cheap. I got three bricks for $20.00 at a pet shop and have only used 1 brick of it since April.
I have seen the ground walnut shells used and think that is fine except I don't think it holds the moisture nearly as well. It is easier however to clean if you do not have your pet trained to go outside enclosure.


----------



## herper9 (Aug 31, 2010)

Go to a place like ace or a local garden store and look for coir bark. It's just a monster version of eco earth, and it's not as fine. I used it for my burmese pythons. The stuff works great. Only ten bucks a brick and it would fill a 6x2 about three inches deep.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

james.w said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-Garden-Center-Landscaping-Supplies/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xh0Zar93/R-100348885/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> i found this stuff .. is it safe to use??



Unfortunately, it isn't. Pine and cedar products are potentially harmful to reptiles because of the oils found in the wood.


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 1, 2010)

herper9 said:


> Go to a place like ace or a local garden store and look for coir bark. It's just a monster version of eco earth, and it's not as fine. I used it for my burmese pythons. The stuff works great. Only ten bucks a brick and it would fill a 6x2 about three inches deep.



Something like this? 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=202020506&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&MERCH=REC-_-search-1-_-NA-_-202020506-_-N&locStoreNum=1041&marketID=21" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/sto ... arketID=21</a><!-- m -->


----------



## chelvis (Sep 1, 2010)

wow now thats a much better deal then what i've been using. That would work fine. If you really want cypress mulch sometimes asking a local reptile store they will sell you some that they buy in bulk for thier own reptiles. I was gonna buy some from pet kingdom today but they we're out of back stock and only had enough for their cages. Should be a few weeks till they get more in so i went with coco husk again becuase its the best thing around on the west cost.


----------



## james.w (Sep 4, 2010)

The tortoise breeder came through and had some cypress mulch. Hopefully he always has it so I don't have to switch substrates.


----------



## jamelyn77 (Sep 7, 2010)

I sometimes use orchid bark which I buy at the hardware store in the garden section ... just a idea if you cant get the cypress... I actually switched to cypress some time ago and am going to switch to hay/straw because i find to many cypress shavings in his poo ( I feed outside of his cage so i think hes just ingesting accidently) and honestly It doesnt seem to hold moisture any better than other substrate i have used.


----------

